# freemasons



## bobby1 (Aug 1, 2012)

just wondering if there are any other fremasons here   since i asked Staunton #13 Staunton,Va


----------



## HMF (Aug 2, 2012)

bobby1 said:


> just wondering if there are any other fremasons here



I'm no longer active as I should be, but yes.


:tiphat:Nelson


----------



## Dreamcaster (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't get there much but yes


----------



## November X-ray (Aug 2, 2012)

I was asked to join when I was about 18, but I never had the time or the inituitive to follow up on it. From what I understand nowadays that was a rather large compliment to have been considered back then, sorry now I did not/could not follow thru.


----------



## bvd1940 (Aug 2, 2012)

Yes a PM here.)


----------



## Charley Davidson (Aug 2, 2012)

bvd1940 said:


> Yes a PM here.)



Is that a "Paid Mason"?:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bvd1940 (Aug 2, 2012)

Charley Davidson said:


> Is that a "Paid Mason"?:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:



No it stands for Past master:nono:


----------



## HMF (Aug 3, 2012)

bvd1940 said:


> No it stands for Past master:nono:




Worshipful Master is the head of the lodge. It's a title of extremely high distinction.



	

		
			
		

		
	
Nelson


----------



## Rbeckett (Aug 3, 2012)

So is WM and PM like Noble Lumpkin ?  Just kidding, couln't help myself.  Never was asked to join as a young man, but I was a hell raiser back then too.  Maybe someday, ya never know...
Bob


----------



## rickard (Aug 3, 2012)

OK Guys as long as we're going down this road , What's in that Dang book , and why's it so important we had to give it back?
Aned just what is the handshake, that get's me out of getting a ticket?

What makes a Perfect Lodge of Masters?


----------



## jgedde (Aug 3, 2012)

I was invited about 5-6 years ago to join by a former co-worker.  I wish I had pursued it - it just never came to fruition.

John


----------



## HMF (Aug 10, 2012)

The Masons do a lot of very good, charitable work in the community.  I liked the ceremonies and the brotherhood.
The last lodge I belonged to had some very nice guys. It's great for young guys.

Problem is, like any group, when you bring humans together, there is politics, and I refuse to get involved in any politics anymore in any activity. That includes religion.

Some guys joined for networking and business purposes, which is fine, just not my thing anymore either.
Not to mention wearing a tux all the time is a hassle. 

As for the other things, my memory isn't what it used to be. I went through the three degrees quickly, learned what I needed, and then became inactive. Plus, I swore an oath to keep my mouth shut, so I will. 


:tiphat:Nelson


----------

